# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  King's Test E and DBol Cycle

## king6

Well, popped my cherry today. Thus beginith the long journey towards bigdom. As you can tell from my title I am doing my first cycle. Which is comprised of Testosterone Enanthate @ 250mg/twice a week, and Dianabol @ 30mg/day. I did my first injection 10 min ago in my right quad, went extremely well. I admit, I was a little apprehensive about the injection, but it went smooth as silk. I asperated, few bubbles no blood, and then took about 45 seconds to inject the whole cc into my muscle. Massaged the muscle for about 10 min to insure no knot would build. Also took 15mg of DBol , as I'm splitting up the doses through out the day. Also went out last night and purchased $80 dollars worth of food, I will post my diet a little later. As far as supporting supps and ancillary compounds, I am running .5mg of Armidex, and 1mg of duta. Also using nizoral 2% and topical spiro 5%. Taking flax seed oil, milk thistle, and I have to go and purchase the rest of my vitamins today.
For my diet, I am sticking pretty close to the sample diet on the bulking sticky, as I am not quite sure how to deviate from it yet. But once school starts and I am working full time, most of my protein will be comprised of shakes, as I will have little time for a meal. But not to say I will cut out eating, I will bring most of my food with me. I plan on working out between 5 days a week, with proper rest. Most of my sets will be the high weight low rep
routine, with max intensity. Plan on doing cardio at least 20 min, 3 times a week. I would like to thank in advance all the members of this board for there advice, and whom without this cycle would not be possible, or at least correct. So to recap.

First cycle, 24 y/o 5'11" 180lbs
Test E 250mg/ 2x week
DBol 30mg/ed
Armidex .5mg/ed
Duta .25mg/ed
Also have before pics that are stuck on my phone, will get a cable to download them to my computer, and post them up. As always comments and suggestions, as long as appropriate, are welcomed.

----------


## king6

Just finished Meal 2. Good lord. Didn't think eating would be this hard. How big are your guys portions? I think that may be my problem, maybe my portions are too big. Breakfast was 6 boiled eggs, one scoop of whey, and a cup of oatmeal. I mixed the oatmeal raw with my shake, which was a big mistake. Took a while to choke down that sludge. Meal 2 was lean ground beef, swiss cheese and some carrots and celery. I might only be able to get down 6 or 7 meals a day.

----------


## TheGuardian

If you eat 6-7 meals like those first 2 a day, you will definately put on weight. Those portions look accurate though. I try to stick to 3 big meals, 2 snacks, and 2 shakes a day. I eat pretty clean, and with those guidelines I have put on 33 lbs in the past 10 months (17 natural).

edit: I mix the raw oats in a shake also, but I use more like 1/2 cup. I found it makes it now quite as thick. I think that it's a hell of alot easier to mix the oats up in a shake than it is to eat 1/2 cup of plain cooked oats-yuck!!

----------


## Johny-too-small

King, looks like your off to a good start. I would suggest that once you start school, cook your food the night before and pack it into containers that you can take with you. You'll get much better results than from shakes. Promise! Also, since youre bulking, eat to your "goal" bodyweight. So, if you want to be 200lbs by end of cycle, than eat like you weigh that much now (3500-4000 kcals per day). 
Six whole eggs is a lot of fat for a pro/carb meal. I would keep it to two whole eggs and eight egg whites, imo. My 1st meal is always around 700-800 kcals ed and most meals after that are aroung 500-600 kcals and my food cost average $200/wk.
Lastly, Id bump the dbol up to 40 mg/ed, imo. You'll like it better.
Good luck, bro!

----------


## MartyMcFly

Good luck. I will be keeping an eye out as I start my cycle of Test E/Var in about 2 1/2 weeks.

----------


## boxer1

good luck with the cycle king, doing the same cycle myself now, i'm into 2nd week, only dif is i am running the dbol @ 50mg/day. Put on 5lbs so far which is prob water but i do feel a lot bigger. If your having trouble getting the oats down try powdering them in a blender then mixing with the whey.

----------


## king6

> King, looks like your off to a good start. I would suggest that once you start school, cook your food the night before and pack it into containers that you can take with you. You'll get much better results than from shakes. Promise! Also, since youre bulking, eat to your "goal" bodyweight. So, if you want to be 200lbs by end of cycle, than eat like you weigh that much now (3500-4000 kcals per day). 
> Six whole eggs is a lot of fat for a pro/carb meal. I would keep it to two whole eggs and eight egg whites, imo. My 1st meal is always around 700-800 kcals ed and most meals after that are aroung 500-600 kcals and my food cost average $200/wk.
> Lastly, Id bump the dbol up to 40 mg/ed, imo. You'll like it better.
> Good luck, bro!


I'm actually only eating the white, for fat I will get it from natural PB. And yeah, I plan to tote alot of food with me. I'm gonna run 30mg at first then bump it up to 40mg/ed if all goes well. Just wanna test the effects of the dbol first.

----------


## king6

Just did bi's and tri's, it was a descent lift. Got back drank my protien, and took the rest of my Dbol . My right quad is starting to feel sore, so I'm sure tommorrow it will be really sore. 5 meals down, 3 to go. Forgot to mention I will probably throw in some Anavar for weeks 7-14 @ 60mg/day. I have heard good things about ending the cycle with var.

----------


## Primalinstinct

Good luck, King. Keep us posted. I plan to start my first cycle mid-Feb.

Test e (YUGO) [email protected] on hand
D-bol (THAI) 40ed on hand
Armidex or Aromasin .25ed (still debating, need to purchase)
Letro on-hand for symptoms(L-fem)

Stats:
37 yrs.
190lbs
5'10"
12-14% BF

I am still undecided but favoring a tappering-off of the test (wk 11 &12). Also, still researching HCG . 

What is the _Duta_ you have listed at 1mg ed?

Thanks.

----------


## king6

> What is the _Duta_ you have listed at 1mg ed?


Dutastride from arr. To keep my hair from falling out.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Primalinstinct

I can completely relate to your preventative maintenance approach to the .50mg ed with Armidiex but aren't you afraid of minimizing or invading on your gains?

I hope you don't mind discussing this.

----------


## king6

> I can completely relate to your preventative maintenance approach to the .50mg ed with Armidiex but aren't you afraid of minimizing or invading on your gains?
> 
> I hope you don't mind discussing this.


I know most guys run between .25-1.0mg of armidex. I wasn't sure how much so I picked a happy median. I think .5mg of armidex would be alright, as armidex eliminates, I think, 80% of free roaming estrogen. Unlike Letro which eliminates 95% of estrogen, there is still estrogen floating around which is needed for gains.

----------


## Primalinstinct

I think it goes:

Letro
Aromasin 
Arimindex

-- in strength. 

Some Vet on here has been campaigning Aromasin for during cycles. There are some benefits over dex pointed out on a thread I'm trying to find. I forget what those points were, right now.

Nice to talk with you and hit it all hard....Food and the gym! Make the most of _your_ experience!

The clock is ticking...

----------


## king6

Here is my diet so far. 

Meal 1
6 eggs 
1 cup of oatmeal
1 scoop of whey

Meal 2
1/2 cup lean ground beef
1/4 cup swiss cheese
1 cup celery and carrots (Raw)

Meal 3 
Small steak
1/2 cup Whole grain pasta

Meal 4
1/2 cup Imitaion crab meat
2 turkey franks
2 tblspn ketchup

PWO
2 scoops of whey

PPWO
1 chicken breast
1/2 cup brown rice (Uncooked) or 1/2 cup of whole grain pasta

Meal 7
1 cup Egg beaters + 1 egg, and 1 egg white
2 slices turkey luchmeat
1/4 cup cheese

----------


## thetoponepercent

Post some before photos so we can track your progress.

----------


## JohnboyF

King,

Are you doing only 2 carb meals? :curious:

also meal 7 is lacking protein... your getting i think 16 grams give or take..

----------


## italionos

how do you think this cycle woudl be with sust 250 instead of the test E.

----------


## JohnboyF

> how do you think this cycle woudl be with sust 250 instead of the test E.


start your own thread

----------


## king6

> Post some before photos so we can track your progress.


Photo's are coming soon, just have to get them off my phone.

----------


## king6

> King,
> 
> Are you doing only 2 carb meals? :curious:
> 
> also meal 7 is lacking protein... your getting i think 16 grams give or take..



I am getting carbs in with my PWO shake. And my third meal which was a shake. I'm trying not to get into the habit of consuming to many shakes, it was just what time dictated today. And I will add some more protien to my meal 7. And I think I will have a meal 8 tonight, feeling kinda hungry again. I will get some lean protien in me.

----------


## king6

I had a good lift today. Did shoulders, strength is still the same. It's only day 2, but it seems like my aggression is up. I was pissed today about my stupid job, I'm getting dicked around again. I usually shake it off after a while, but today was different. I was pissed all day. I took my aggression to the gym and took it out on the weights. I could feel myself getting aggrivated at the people in my way. Maybe I'm just having a bad day, or maybe some of the DBol sides are kicking in. I'm not sure how long it takes for the DBol to kick in. I have heard about a week to fully kick in. After a week, if the sides are nill, I will up the dose to 40mg/day.

----------


## king6

Day 3

Did chest today. Most of my strength is coming back. I took a month off of liftting due to illness, then went back to the gym, and started my cycle a week later. Feeling good now though. I think I will up the dbol to 40mg starting tommorrow.

Flat bench
5 stets, 6 reps 225. 
I was doing 5 sets, 6 reps @ 245 before I got sick, so I should recover that soon. I could have done more today, but I was concentrating on slow controlled movments, and sqeezing the muscle at the top of the rep.

Lower chest cable flys
5 sets, 6 reps @ 50 lbs

Upper chest cable flys
4 sets, 8 reps @ 50 lbs

Upper and lower flys (outer chest)
3 sets, 10 reps @ 50 lbs

Decline bench
1 set, 6 reps @ 185 (Failure on 2nd set)

Seratus cruch
3 sets 10 reps @ 100lbs

Calf raises
3 sets, 14 reps @ 340 lbs

Abs

----------


## MartyMcFly

> I know most guys run between .25-1.0mg of armidex. I wasn't sure how much so I picked a happy median. I think .5mg of armidex would be alright, as armidex eliminates, I think, 80% of free roaming estrogen. Unlike Letro which eliminates 95% of estrogen, there is still estrogen floating around which is needed for gains.


You will also have more estro from dht deduction of duta.That is why I also am going to run l-dex.

----------


## king6

> You will also have more estro from dht deduction of duta.That is why I also am going to run l-dex.


Good point.

----------


## MartyMcFly

> Day 3
> 
> Did chest today. Most of my strength is coming back. I took a month off of liftting due to illness, then went back to the gym, and started my cycle a week later. Feeling good now though. I think I will up the dbol to 40mg starting tommorrow.
> 
> Flat bench
> 5 stets, 6 reps 225. 
> I was doing 5 sets, 6 reps @ 245 before I got sick, so I should recover that soon. I could have done more today, but I was concentrating on slow controlled movments, and sqeezing the muscle at the top of the rep.
> 
> Lower chest cable flys
> ...


I would only do one fly movement, if any. Stick with the Inc BB, flat BB, and weighted dips. Then maybe a fly. I guess decline could be sub for dips.

----------


## king6

Day 4

Did back today, strength is about the same. I'm up about a pound, probably because of the diet. Also raised the Dbol dose to 40mg/ed. I took my second 20mg at 4, and have a slight headache because of it so I guess it's working. I will hold this dose for a while, if no real changes occur I will up the dose to 50mg. But I think 40mg will be a good dose. I forget how long it takes for Dbol to fully kick in, I think it's like a week or something, but I should hopefully start to see some weight gain pretty soon.

----------


## Haro3

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh snappppppppppp king's hitting it up now. lol 40mg ed will be fine dude. takes about a week and u'll start feeling more swole and stronger. also i know its SOOOOOOOO hard to do but getting on the scale every day is gonna mess with u. limit it to once a week/month if u can. and lastly u might wanna work a lil on the diet i dont think ur getting near enough carbs. do u know ur macros?

----------


## king6

> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh snappppppppppp king's hitting it up now. lol 40mg ed will be fine dude. takes about a week and u'll start feeling more swole and stronger. also i know its SOOOOOOOO hard to do but getting on the scale every day is gonna mess with u. limit it to once a week/month if u can. and lastly u might wanna work a lil on the diet i dont think ur getting near enough carbs. do u know ur macros?


Yeah, me and the scale don't get along, so I do use it once a week. I'm actually afraid to get on it, so I just go by the way I look and how strong I am. I updated my diet. I made a few changes over the days. My carbs are mainly in my breakfast meal, my PWO, and my PPWO. Mostly consists of brown rice, whole grain pasta, and oats. I think it is around 200 grams a day of complex carbs. I will add it up and double check though. If it is not enough I can always up the servings of the pasta and oats. Sometimes I wonder about my servings, they just don't look that big. But when your eating 7-8 times a day I guess they shouldn't be huge. I was use to eating just 3 big meals a day. I actually like this better, I feel like I have more energy, and not as tired. Tommorrow is my second injection, and I will cut it with 1cc of B12. For 180lbs I think you are right that 40mg of Dbol is good, plus my headache is kicking now, don't know if I want to up the dose. I will just up my water intake to 1.5 gal and see how that goes.

----------


## king6

Also if I still have soreness from my injections after a while, I will switch to 25ga needles. I will still draw with a 23ga 1 inch, then switch to a 25ga 1 inch.

----------


## Haro3

might wanna keep an eye on ur blood pressure. i had bloody noses/headaches from dbol . blood pressure was hi but not dangerous soo i highly advise monitoring it. if ur gaining off of 200grams carbs ed thats good but if u dont notice size gains i would suggest upping them.....im at like 450 grams carbs ed.....

----------


## king6

I Fvcked up my injection today. I only injected .5 cc, when I should have injected 1 cc. So I had to do 2 injections.  :Frown:  Oh well, guess it pays to pay attention.

----------


## king6

Up about 4 lbs, mostly from the diet I imagine. I don't find it hard to eat anymore, I think my body is adapting to it. My shoulders are looking fuller, so I think the Dbol is starting to kick in. Strength is still about the same, but if I'm looking bigger, that's cool.

----------


## chest6

1mg DUTA. Good lord..thats gonna slaughter your gains.

 :Frown:

----------


## king6

> 1mg DUTA. Good lord..thats gonna slaughter your gains.


My bad, forgot to edit that. I'm taking .25mg/day.

----------


## king6

Day 9

Have not updated much. Don't see the need to write down my every move. I will say I am expieriencing my first Dbol side effect, got some minor back pumps. Nothing too bad, more annoying than anything. Also get some facial flushing in the evenings after my second dose. Looking a little bigger. From the start I am up about 5-6 lbs. Probably from the diet, but I suspect the Dbol is kicking in.

----------


## Haro3

haha wait for the nose bleeds they SUCK!

----------


## BOOST

Keep us posted, I just started a similar cycle but throwing in Winny at week 6

----------


## king6

Day 10

My flat bench is up a little, from 5 sets 6 reps @ 225 to 5 sets 6 reps @ 235. No significant weight gain yet. Not sure when it is going to fully kick in, hopefully soon, it's already been 10 days. I do think I look a little bigger though. I heard it takes about a week for Dbol to kick in, then after that you put on about 4 lbs a week. I'm using Dbol in paper form, I know a bunch of guys that used it and liked it, so I know it's good. I hope it fully kicks in soon, or maybe it's gradual, I don't know.

----------


## thetoponepercent

> Day 10
> 
> My flat bench is up a little, from 5 sets 6 reps @ 225 to 5 sets 6 reps @ 235. No significant weight gain yet. Not sure when it is going to fully kick in, hopefully soon, it's already been 10 days. I do think I look a little bigger though. I heard it takes about a week for Dbol to kick in, then after that you put on about 4 lbs a week. I'm using Dbol in paper form, I know a bunch of guys that used it and liked it, so I know it's good. I hope it fully kicks in soon, or maybe it's gradual, I don't know.


Sounds like dbol has already kicked in at the dose your taking. You are taking 30mg of Dbol a day? and an anti-e? Increase your dbol to 50mg a day if you have enough and run it for 4 weeks. By 4 weeks the test will start showing. 

Most people experience huge weight gains in the beginning but its mostly water. I let myself go for a few days without Nolva to see and I gained a couple lbs of water. Hated how it looked and started right back on the Nolva. 

You have gone up 10lbs in your bench set weight then its the dbol. That is a large number to go up in 10 days natural at the weight your lifting.

And I always hate it when people tell me I am over training, but I would drop down your flat bench to 3 sets then add incline for 2-3 sets. 6 sets on flat is too much. For flat I would do a stretcher weight. 135 for 15. Then go straight into your workout. For me its 275 X 6, 315 X 4 then I lower the weight and try to make the muscle burn. 225 X 20. Then go hit incline hard for 2 sets. You shouldn't need a warm up at this point. 225 X 5, 245 X5. If your chest still isn't burnt out and you want to do more then grab some DB and go at it.

As I mentioned to you in response to your PM, I wouldn't focus on weight. It comes to me in spurts. I will gain 5lbs in a 2 day stretch then not gain again for 2 weeks. Gain another 5 lbs and not see gains again for 2 weeks, etc. Plus you BF is at 17%, I would suspect you goal is prob to lower your BF and gain muscle? 

Your already seeing results and once the TEST kicks in you will feel supercharged. Hang in there and stay focused.

----------


## king6

Yeah, I dropped the L-dex from .5mg to .25mg to see if that helps. I think I will stay at 40mg/day for the Dbol , as I think I am seeing some hair shedding. Although that could be the duta kicking in. I don't see much on my pillow in the morning, maybe 2 or 3 hairs. Most of the shedding is in the shower. But then the rest of the day if I run my fingers through my hair, I come up with 1 or 2 hairs or sometimes nothing. So I don't know if that is Dbol related, duta related, or just normal everyday hair shedding. I know that while on duta there is a period of shedding, I just don't know when that is suppose to kick in. My hair doesn't appear to be any thinner. Maybe I am just paranoid. But I will keep an eye on it.

----------


## Johny-too-small

I know what youre going through with the hair thing. Dont sweat it. Right now youre very aware of any bad sides and I think that youre just a bit paranoid. Thats okay. 

My scalp got really itchy for 3-4 days real early in the cycle and I noticed a few hairs. This is nothing to be concerned with. I'll bet you wont even notice anything more in a few weeks. 

I agree with THETOPONEPERCENT, keep your lifts compound and focused on getting up a ton of weight with minimal sets. You'll notice some insane pumps.

By the way, I know youre always asking me for pics in my threads...so WHERE ARE YOURS? :Wink/Grin:

----------


## MartyMcFly

> Yeah, I dropped the L-dex from .5mg to .25mg to see if that helps. I think I will stay at 40mg/day for the Dbol, as I think I am seeing some hair shedding. Although that could be the duta kicking in. I don't see much on my pillow in the morning, maybe 2 or 3 hairs. Most of the shedding is in the shower. But then the rest of the day if I run my fingers through my hair, I come up with 1 or 2 hairs or sometimes nothing. So I don't know if that is Dbol related, duta related, or just normal everyday hair shedding. I know that while on duta there is a period of shedding, I just don't know when that is suppose to kick in. My hair doesn't appear to be any thinner. Maybe I am just paranoid. But I will keep an eye on it.


I believe that it is normal shedding. I had a roomate who was losing hair and it came out a lot. Clogged up our drains and was all over the house.

----------


## king6

Sorry about the pics guys, I will get a transfer cable with my first paycheck, whenever that will be. So when you say compound sets, you mean stick to 3 sets at lower reps and heavier weights? I do lower reps and heavier weights, just at 4 or 5 sets. I will also throw in an extra set and just burn the muscle with low weight and high reps.

----------


## MartyMcFly

compound movement are basically the opposite of isolation movements. Like BB bench, dips, DLs, squats, etc.

----------


## king6

Did back today. My energy seemed sapped today, it does most days. But I don't do anything all day except go to the gym. But I start school tommorrow, and start working soon. So the extra activity should help me with my energy levels. Also I'm getting discouraged about my gains. I have put on a total of 7lbs in the past 11 days. Which is right about normal I think. I just don't know how much is muscle. I think I look bigger sometimes, then other times I don't. But I think I know why. I am constantly looking at my body in the mirror, so I will try to refrain from that. If I am always looking at myself, then of course I wont see any changes. I will also only weigh myself once a week. I also dropped my l-dex to .25mg/day in case that it is hindering my gains.

----------


## king6

Also I'm going food shopping tomorrow. I'm trying to get ideas on what food would be good to bring to school. Does anyone know if rice cakes are a good source of complex carbs? Also I will look for some oatmeal bars. I think it will be hard to find some with out all that sugar. I plan on getting some protein bars and some muscle milk.

----------


## king6

DAY 12


Did legs today, some added strength. Plus I also do my incline bench on leg days, and I was up from 205 to 215. So I think some strength is coming on. Plus I think I looked a little bigger. My shirts are fitting a little snugger. Have not weighed myself in a few days, and will not for a few days more. Also did my fourth injection today. The test should be kicking in pretty soon. At least I hope, I am using a certain fire breathing beast. But I think it will be good to go.

----------


## thetoponepercent

> DAY 12
> 
> 
> Did legs today, some added strength. Plus I also do my incline bench on leg days, and I was up from 205 to 215. So I think some strength is coming on. Plus I think I looked a little bigger. My shirts are fitting a little snugger. Have not weighed myself in a few days, and will not for a few days more. Also did my fourth injection today. The test should be kicking in pretty soon. At least I hope, I am using a certain fire breathing beast. But I think it will be good to go.


I was just wondering why you split up your chest routine? Don't you think you would gain more by completely working your chest and then allowing recovery time? I go every 5 or 6 days between chest and I am still not fully recovered. If I was doing additional chest half way through then it would only make my recovery time take that much longer.

----------


## king6

> I was just wondering why you split up your chest routine? Don't you think you would gain more by completely working your chest and then allowing recovery time? I go every 5 or 6 days between chest and I am still not fully recovered. If I was doing additional chest half way through then it would only make my recovery time take that much longer.


I found that if I combine my chest workout I can't lift as much on incline. But if I do incline on a seperate day I can lift more because my chest is not fatigued. I do flat bench and decline bench on the same day. Then on leg days I do incline.

----------


## MartyMcFly

> I found that if I combine my chest workout I can't lift as much on incline. But if I do incline on a seperate day I can lift more because my chest is not fatigued. I do flat bench and decline bench on the same day. Then on leg days I do incline.


I would do incline bench first off. I think it is the best chest exercise IMO. Try some weighted dips instesd of doing decline.

----------


## king6

> I would do incline bench first off. I think it is the best chest exercise IMO. Try some weighted dips instesd of doing decline.


Yeah, I will try the weighted dips the next time. I am also thinking of bumping the Dbol up to 50mg. I will also increase my calories. I am just not satisfied with my weight gains. I have been stuck at 184 for like a week. I started at 177. Also I don't think my strength is where it should be. I make gains here and there but not across the board. I dropped the L-dex to .25mg, maybe that will help a little. I am thinking of adjusting my workout routine as well. I couldn't help but notice most of you guys only do 3 or 4 sets. I usually lift heavy with everything. I do 5 sets for 6 reps. But I fear that may be overtraining. I am thinking of doing 4 sets of 8 reps. Would do you guys think. I have always had good success with lifting heavy in regard to gaining mass. But AAS workouts may need to be different.

----------


## Fordfan01

Good luck with the cycle king ill be keeping a close watch on it im starting my test e and dbol cycle this friday!!

----------


## king6

> Good luck with the cycle king ill be keeping a close watch on it im starting my test e and dbol cycle this friday!!


Good luck bro. Hopefully you will make better gains than me. I try not to get discouraged, maybe I'm just being to critical of myself. Oh well, I will just keep eating and training, and I think it will all catch up.

----------


## Fordfan01

> Good luck bro. Hopefully you will make better gains than me. I try not to get discouraged, maybe I'm just being to critical of myself. Oh well, I will just keep eating and training, and I think it will all catch up.


Thanks how much weight have u put on since uve started?

----------


## king6

> Thanks how much weight have u put on since uve started?


7 lbs in 12 days. Which I guess isn't bad.

----------


## thetoponepercent

> Yeah, I will try the weighted dips the next time. I am also thinking of bumping the Dbol up to 50mg. I will also increase my calories. I am just not satisfied with my weight gains. I have been stuck at 184 for like a week. I started at 177. Also I don't think my strength is where it should be. I make gains here and there but not across the board. I dropped the L-dex to .25mg, maybe that will help a little. I am thinking of adjusting my workout routine as well. I couldn't help but notice most of you guys only do 3 or 4 sets. I usually lift heavy with everything. I do 5 sets for 6 reps. But I fear that may be overtraining. I am thinking of doing 4 sets of 8 reps. Would do you guys think. I have always had good success with lifting heavy in regard to gaining mass. But AAS workouts may need to be different.


Listen to your body. You want to get the max out of your workout and then give yourself time to recover before you work that body part again. The heavier the weight to more strain you are putting on your body. My body simply can't take 5 or 6 set of flat BB bench. I think I would hurt myself if I went heavy for that many sets. And if you aren't going heavy and pushing yourself then you prob aren't maximizing your gains.

Sounds like you are making good gains in strength. Don't focus on the weight so much. I increased in my chest at 10lbs in set weight week over week after the dbol kicked in on the second week. You are on the same track.

----------


## Fordfan01

that sounds pretty good to me are u taking 30 mg of dbol a day still? if so how often?

----------


## king6

> that sounds pretty good to me are u taking 30 mg of dbol a day still? if so how often?


I'm on 40mg/ed. But thinking of upping it to 50mg, I might do that for the last 2 weeks of the dbol .

----------


## Fordfan01

Im goin to be taking 30 ed but im thinking bout bumping it up to 45 u think that would be better?

----------


## king6

> Im goin to be taking 30 ed but im thinking bout bumping it up to 45 u think that would be better?


I would say start with 40mg/ed then take it from there.

----------


## Fordfan01

my prob is i only have 15 mgs and only enough for 30 mgs ed for a month should i get 30 more and just do 45? THe 15s are the only ones i can get

----------


## king6

> my prob is i only have 15 mgs and only enough for 30 mgs ed for a month should i get 30 more and just do 45? THe 15s are the only ones i can get


I would get some more, I bought enough for 30mg/day, but then I bought some more and I'm glad I did.

----------


## king6

Well I had some blood drawn about a week ago as part of a check up, and the doc called today to state that my liver function was a little off, so I guess the Dbol is ligit.  :Wink/Grin:  This was before I started running Liv 52. But now I'm running Liv 52 and Milk thistle. Plus I only have 2 weeks left of the Dbol, so I think it will be fine, I will just avoid the doc until the conclusion of the Dbol. Then the values should return to normal.

----------


## dhriscerr

Watching this post bro, Good luck and Semper Fi

Oh yeah, look at the mirror all you want but take a picture at the begging of everyweek and put them next to each other thats a better way to see gains. Same pose and distance. When I was bulking (natty) I could never see gains but people started telling me I looked bigger so I started taking a picture every monday and taping them to my wall next to each other to see the transformation. Good luck man, I start Thursday!!!!! But just Test E at 500mgs so I wont feel anything for about 4 weeks probably.

----------


## king6

> Watching this post bro, Good luck and Semper Fi
> 
> Oh yeah, look at the mirror all you want but take a picture at the begging of everyweek and put them next to each other thats a better way to see gains. Same pose and distance. When I was bulking (natty) I could never see gains but people started telling me I looked bigger so I started taking a picture every monday and taping them to my wall next to each other to see the transformation. Good luck man, I start Thursday!!!!! But just Test E at 500mgs so I wont feel anything for about 4 weeks probably.


OOH-RAHH! Good luck with that cycle. If I had to do it all over again, I would have opted for a test prop kickstart instead of a DBOL kickstart. I will start taking pictures to compare myself. I took some a few days ago and my rear delts look bigger. Also since I dropped my L-dex to .25mg, I have a little bloating going on.

----------


## king6

Did bi's and tri's today. It was a pretty good lift, strength was up with everything. Also the pumps were pretty good too. I took off my shirt after my workout, and it looked strange. They didn't even look like my arms because they were so pumped. My forearms got the best pumps, but bi's and tri's were good too. Tomorrow will be shoulders, this is the one muscle that has been lagging lately, so we shall see if the power trend continues.

----------


## Fordfan01

wat does ur tri and bi workout consist of?

----------


## king6

> wat does ur tri and bi workout consist of?


Close grip bench 4 sets 8 reps @ 205 lbs
Cable curls 4 sets 8 reps @ 120 lbs
Rope tri pulldown 4 sets 8 reps @ Not sure what the weight was
Iso cable curls 4 sets 8 reps @ 60 lbs
Skull crushers 4 sets 8 reps @ 80 lbs
Hammer curls 4 sets @ 8 reps @ 55 lbs DB
Wrist curls 4 sets 8 reps @ 55 lbs DB
Reverse wrist curls 4 sets 8 reps @ 20lb DB

ABS

----------


## king6

Did shoulders today, strength was not too bad up slightly. My left quad is kicking however, from my injection on Monday. Today completes 2 weeks on cycle. Can't seem to break the weight gain wall, but my strength seems to be progressing.

----------


## mattlew62

this may be a stupid question but how much milk thistle are you taking and what are the topical things you are taking for???

----------


## king6

> this may be a stupid question but how much milk thistle are you taking and what are the topical things you are taking for???


1000mg of milk thistle, and 4 caps of Liv 52/ed. Spiro 5% prevents DHT from binding to the androgen receptors, to help in preventing hair loss. The same thing with the Nizoral.

----------


## Haro3

> Did shoulders today, strength was not too bad up slightly. My left quad is kicking however, from my injection on Monday. Today completes 2 weeks on cycle. Can't seem to break the weight gain wall, but my strength seems to be progressing.


more fooooood

----------


## king6

> more fooooood


Yeah, I just raised the cals again. Now I'm eating oats all the time. Ughhhh, that stuff is hard to choke down, even grinded.

----------


## mattlew62

also you said you're going to run anavar int to this cycle during the last part for weeks 7-14, so are u running a 14 week cycle and running anavar for 2 more weeks or running a 14 week test e cycle, j/w b/c I thought most test e cycles are just 12 weeks and I plan on doing a beginners cycle of test e with a dblo kickstart like you are so i'll be watching your progress closely

----------


## king6

> also you said you're going to run anavar int to this cycle during the last part for weeks 7-14, so are u running a 14 week cycle and running anavar for 2 more weeks or running a 14 week test e cycle, j/w b/c I thought most test e cycles are just 12 weeks and I plan on doing a beginners cycle of test e with a dblo kickstart like you are so i'll be watching your progress closely


I will run the var from weeks 7-14, weeks 13 and 14 I will be off the test and awaiting PCT, as you have to wait 2 weeks with test e before you start your PCT to allow it to clear your system.

----------


## king6

Does Dbol dehydrate you? I pound 40 ounces of water, and 2 hours later I'm pissing yellow again. If I'm not pissing out the water, I guess I will have some water retention. If it helps my gains, I am all for it.

----------


## king6

Don't mind this, I just put this chart here for my own use, to see where my blood levels are at certain days.

----------


## Johny-too-small

> Close grip bench 4 sets 8 reps @ 205 lbs
> Cable curls 4 sets 8 reps @ 120 lbs
> Rope tri pulldown 4 sets 8 reps @ Not sure what the weight was
> Iso cable curls 4 sets 8 reps @ 60 lbs
> Skull crushers 4 sets 8 reps @ 80 lbs
> Hammer curls 4 sets @ 8 reps @ 55 lbs DB
> Wrist curls 4 sets 8 reps @ 55 lbs DB
> Reverse wrist curls 4 sets 8 reps @ 20lb DB
> 
> ABS



Way too much!!! Your bis and tris are small muscle groups and dont need much to make them grow. Id do no more than 2-3 sets for each exercise and drop at least two exercises off your list.

----------


## king6

I think I will take the day off today, feeling kinda tired. On the plus side I'm up another 3 pounds. I weigh 187 in the morning, up from 184. For a total of 10lbs so far. How much of that is muscle and not water and fat is beyond me, but I was looking in the mirror last night and still think I look bigger. Hope my test kicks in soon, can't wait for that size and power.  :7up:

----------


## king6

> Way too much!!! Your bis and tris are small muscle groups and dont need much to make them grow. Id do no more than 2-3 sets for each exercise and drop at least two exercises off your list.


Really? Man, I always thought I wasn't doing enough. I know the bi's are small, but the tri's have 3 part to them and I try to hit all three heads. But If it is too much I can easily drop 2.

----------


## Johny-too-small

> Really? Man, I always thought I wasn't doing enough. I know the bi's are small, but the tri's have 3 part to them and I try to hit all three heads. But If it is too much I can easily drop 2.


I would stick to simple compound lifts that stimulate the whole tri/bi if you want mass. 

When you get some serious size, then hit all three heads independently.

----------


## dhriscerr

> Yeah, I just raised the cals again. Now I'm eating oats all the time. Ughhhh, that stuff is hard to choke down, even grinded.


I love oats, sometimes I eat them plain  :Big Grin:  just add water and nuke for 55 seconds. Put them in allmost all my shakes

----------


## king6

> I love oats, sometimes I eat them plain  just add water and nuke for 55 seconds. Put them in allmost all my shakes


Yeah, I am starting to get use to them now. No big deal. The carbs are good for energy and weight gain.

----------


## king6

Day 16

Did chest today, strength was through the roof. I put 30 lbs on my bench since my last chest day 6 days ago. My flat bench was 2 sets @ 235 for 8 reps. Then the 3rd set was 245 for 8 reps, 4th set was 255 for 6 reps, and 5 set was 265 for 6 reps. I felt like pushing it today. This left me burnt out for decline bench. Then my cable crosses also went up in power as well. I don't think it is the test kicking in, I don't feel a sex drive increase, if anything I would say my sex drive is decreased, but I have been pre occupied latley. It could be my natural test production is shutting down, but I don't know. I think the power is from the Dbol . I am thinking of dropping the Dbol back to 30mg/day or dropping it all together. I can't shake the feeling that I am shedding too much hair. It's weird sometimes. Like the other morning I found a few hairs on my pillow in the morning, but not much in the shower. And this morning I found no hairs on the pillow but more hairs in the shower. Not enough to make my heart pound but enough to concern me. But then again I never made a habit of checking for hair before. It doesn't look thinner. If I run my fingers through my hair sometimes I get 1, 2, 3, 4, or no hairs at all. Not sure what to make of it. Maybe I will get some of that Rogaine foam to go along with my spiro.

----------


## crazyhorse666

keep up the good work and you will be huge in no time

----------


## king6

I'm dropping the Dbol to 20mg/day to see if that helps with the hair shedding. I didn't want to drop it completley and lose my gains. I figure this way the gains will be slower but I will maintain what I have. If the shedding doesn't stop, I will drop the Dbol all together. I don't think this amount of hair loss is normal. So I will adjust to adapt. I wish I would have choose Oral turinabol instead. But if I could have done it over again I would have used a test prop kickstart. Oh well, live and learn. Today is day 17, so the test should be kicking in soon. Since this is my first time I think it will kick in during my third or fourth week. At least I hope.

----------


## dhriscerr

Pictures Man!!!! We Need Pictures!!!!!!!!

----------


## king6

> Pictures Man!!!! We Need Pictures!!!!!!!!


I know, I know. I have to get a cable to get them off my phone. But I have not started working yet, and my car insurance is due, so when I get my first check then I will try and get it done.

----------


## BigSwol

Im running something sim, but ive got eq in there also. I had to drop the dbol all togather in week 3, the shit was makeing me depressed, lazy, in stomach discomfort all the time, nose bleads like "who turned on the faucet??" So I dropped it all togahter and still am makeing good gains, actually up 5lbs since I stopped. I had better results with SD than Dbol, never would uv thunk it. I was only running it at 30mg and then upped it to 40 but I guess it just aint for me. Good luck, gains will start popping up soon, my first test cycle they kicked in around week 5, Im feeling em now around week 4.

BigSwol

----------


## Vegas1973

Good luck with it all man. Hope you get all the gains you are looking for.

----------


## MartyMcFly

> I'm dropping the Dbol to 20mg/day to see if that helps with the hair shedding. I didn't want to drop it completley and lose my gains. I figure this way the gains will be slower but I will maintain what I have. If the shedding doesn't stop, I will drop the Dbol all together. I don't think this amount of hair loss is normal. So I will adjust to adapt. I wish I would have choose Oral turinabol instead. But if I could have done it over again I would have used a test prop kickstart. Oh well, live and learn. Today is day 17, so the test should be kicking in soon. Since this is my first time I think it will kick in during my third or fourth week. At least I hope.


I am kind of wishing I used Tbol as a kickstart.

----------


## king6

> I am kind of wishing I used Tbol as a kickstart.


Yeah me too, if I had to do it again I would have done a prop kickstart. Dbol was not all that it was cracked up to be. I do like the strength and I have gotten bigger, but I think there are better safer compounds that yield equal or better results.

----------


## king6

Day 18

Not much to report, did back today. Strength was up again. I went heavy on dead lifts, and on the last set I strained too hard now I have a hemroid.  :Frown:  Got about a week and a half left on the Dbol . Overall I'm pleased with the results. I wouldn't run the Dbol again though, I think there are better compounds out there for a kickstart. I take my 6th shot tomorrow, my blood levels should be rising nicely now, I hope to have the test kick in around week 3 or 4, but that may be asking for too much. I think it will kick in around week 5. I also kind of wish I would have frontloaded the first 2 doses, so my blood levels would be level the whole time, with the exception of the frontload, but I have heard there are downsides to frontloading like bad sides.

----------


## king6

Strength is up again. Put 20lbs on incline bench. Went from 205 to 225. Had to cut the workout a little short today cause of the back pumps.

----------


## Haro3

> Strength is up again. Put 20lbs on incline bench. Went from 205 to 225. Had to cut the workout a little short today cause of the back pumps.


back pumps on chest day? thats crazy!.....post some damn pics foo

----------


## king6

> back pumps on chest day? thats crazy!.....post some damn pics foo


Yeah, I couldn't understand where the pumps came from. As for the pics, they are trapped on my phone. The transfer cable is $50, but the ass clowns I work for have not started me yet. Which has left me extremely stressed and worried. My car insurance is due, and as of right now I don't know how I am going to pay it. But what has me really worried is I need to go food shopping soon, and I wont have any money for food. Something has gotta give, and soon.

----------


## king6

Day 20

Did bi's and tri's today. Strength up a little, not a whole lot. I get some pretty good pumps though. Looking forward to the Test kicking in. I just hope I am not one of those people that taked 8 weeks to see results.

----------


## Haro3

hey i pmed u

----------


## king6

Took today off. Also starting a melanotan II cycle. Just did my first injection 5 min ago. Did 1mg to see how the sides are. Already I have some facial flushing. I hope I don't get nausia or painful boners.

----------


## king6

Last night was kind of rough. I didn't sleep well at all. About 15 min after my melanotan injection my face and mid chest up got real red. That didn't last long though, but then I woke up at midnight and 0300, due to upset stomach. Overall it wasn't too bad though. Look forward to getting that dark tan.

----------


## Primalinstinct

I've been watching. 

Subscribed.

----------


## king6

Day 22

Starting week 4 now, and did shoulders today. I have put 20lbs on my military press since my last shoulder day. Went from 195 to 215. I made a habit of slamming the weights on the bar. It makes me feel good when everyone looks over with surprise to see that I'm doing 215 on military. Side raises also went up from 35lb dumbells to 40lb dumbells. And BB shrugs went from 335 to 365. Next time I will shoot for 405. Got a week left of the Dbol , so I hope the test kicks in by the time I stop. I did my 7th injection today. Nuts are still the same size, no sex drive increase, no oily skin, no bloat, and no acne. So I got that going for me.

----------


## Primalinstinct

Sounds real strong right now. You could not ask for better progress, right? Don't forget those tendons, joints, elbows, etc. aren't 'growing' like those muscles. Keep good, tight form hitting that big weight. You'll thank yourself 10 weeks from now.

Keep it going! Hit 'em hard!

----------


## Haro3

> Sounds real strong right now. You could not ask for better progress, right? Don't forget those tendons, joints, elbows, etc. aren't 'growing' like those muscles. Keep good, tight form hitting that big weight. You'll thank yourself 10 weeks from now.
> 
> Keep it going! Hit 'em hard!


very true! adding strength quick has injury written all over it! becareful

----------


## king6

Absolutly, I could have pushed the military press to 225. But I know better than to push my shoulders that hard. Shoulder injuries are one thing I don't want to screw around with.

----------


## jamikehat

Hey King, great progress so far. I'm 5 weeks into a similar cycle and have been following yours and haro's logs finally decided to post. Keep it up bro.

----------


## king6

> Hey King, great progress so far. I'm 5 weeks into a similar cycle and have been following yours and haro's logs finally decided to post. Keep it up bro.


Thanks, glad to have fans. Also glad I can provide info for people looking to try their first cycles.


On a seperate note, I did my second Melanotan injection, no facial flushing this time. I guess I adapted to it pretty quick. Once the first vial is done, I think I will mix a stronger concentration for the second one. But I will see how the first vial goes.

----------


## king6

Did chest today. Strength was up a little. But I think the huge strength gain from my last chest workout caught up with me. My bones and joints were hurting today so I had to take it easy. I hope the test kicks in soon, can't wait for the muscles to grow. Also I'm up to about 190 in the mornings, which is a 13lb gain since I started, so I guess I'm right on track.

----------


## jamikehat

Yeah your strength will slowly go up everday it seems. Make sure you have plenty of rest time..growing this fast is hell on your joints. Week 5 for me has become kind of a guessing game during workouts...it's like well how heavy do I want to go today. Anyway, up 13lbs is a good start and no I'm not going to berate you and tell you to eat more like everyone else...BTW I'm interested in the Melanotan progress keep us updated.


EAT MORE

jamikehat

----------


## king6

Took today off to let my body rest up. Up about 14lbs now, and got a few days left of the dbol . I did my fourth melanotan injection tonight, this time I upped the dose to 1.5mg, and tomorrow I will tan in the bed. I'm getting jealous of everyone elses' posts, they are at week 3 or 4 and their test is kicking in. I'm in the middle of week 4 and nothing yet. I hope it kicks in soon, I can't wait.

----------


## Haro3

> Took today off to let my body rest up. Up about 14lbs now, and got a few days left of the dbol. I did my fourth melanotan injection tonight, this time I upped the dose to 1.5mg, and tomorrow I will tan in the bed. I'm getting jealous of everyone elses' posts, they are at week 3 or 4 and their test is kicking in. I'm in the middle of week 4 and nothing yet. I hope it kicks in soon, I can't wait.


ull know when it does too...mine didnt kick in hard till week 6 or so....i was starting to question it then one day i realized that every girl i looked at that lil mofo just wanted to pop up hahahahahaha makes it hell when ur lifting in a college rec with hot chicks everywhere ahahahhahahahah worth it..

----------


## king6

> ull know when it does too...mine didnt kick in hard till week 6 or so....i was starting to question it then one day i realized that every girl i looked at that lil mofo just wanted to pop up hahahahahaha makes it hell when ur lifting in a college rec with hot chicks everywhere ahahahhahahahah worth it..


 :7up:

----------


## dhriscerr

I start Tommorow  :Big Grin:  no kickstart though so I dont know if ill start a thread since it could be 3-5 weeks before I even start to see anything. Im going to try fontloading since you mentioned it

----------


## jamikehat

Frontloading is the way to go. When it starts to kick in you should really be able to tell.

----------


## Rocky9

good thread man, where are the pics!?!?!

----------


## king6

Took yesterday off, and should have took today off as well. It was snowing all day, and the cobra doesn't drive well in it. So I couldn't go to the gym until 6. So I was already tired and didn't have a good lift. Tomorrow is my last day on Dbol , I hope the test kicks in soon after, otherwise I will have to deal with the weight loss and loss of strength. I have gained a total of 17lbs since the start. And that was 2 weeks of 40mg and 2 weeks of 20mg of Dbol. Overall not too bad. Can't wait for the real stuff to kick in. I hear the gains off test are awesome.

----------


## dhriscerr

Hey what phone service you got? I have verizon and you can upload your pictures to a website for free and pull them off your phone so you dont need a cable you should look into it or let me know what service you got and Ill check it out for ya.

----------


## king6

> Hey what phone service you got? I have verizon and you can upload your pictures to a website for free and pull them off your phone so you dont need a cable you should look into it or let me know what service you got and Ill check it out for ya.


I originally tried to E-mail the pictures to myself, but that did not work. And has not worked. I tried E-mailing to others, but no dice. I should start work in a week or two, so then I should be ok.

----------


## king6

Did bi's and tri's today. I have been off the Dbol for two days now. My strength went up a little today, so maybe I got stonger since the last time I did arms. I just hope my strength holds out until the test fully kicks in. Today is day one of week 5.

----------


## king6

Did shoulders today. Strength was up for military press, but down for side DB raises. Today is my third day off Dbol . So maybe the strength gains for military press is the test starting to kick in. But I am not sure what it feels like when the test kicks in. Some describe that supercharged feeling. I feel the same, just a little stronger. I will know more by my next shoulder day, if my strength goes up again.

----------


## anabolics4life

great post... i start my cycle in the next couple of days with test c dbol and arimidex

----------


## king6

Did chest today. My strength is about the same. No gains, no losses. I will say that latley I have been getting bigger pumps. I don't know if that has anything to do with the test or not. I am not any hornier, nor have my nuts shrunk. I have been off the Dbol for 4 days now. My gains are slower but still present. My weight is at a standstill again. Can't break past 194. But I have put on 17lbs since the start. Which is right on track. I am almost identical to Haro in his weight gains thus far. Might look like my test will kick in the same time his did too. Damn you Test E!! Kick the fvck in already!!!!

On a side note, It seems that I recover quicker between my workouts. Last chest day I had to cut short because my bones and joints hurt from the previous chest workout. Now they are fine, and I was able to push myself again.

----------


## Haro3

> Did chest today. My strength is about the same. No gains, no losses. I will say that latley I have been getting bigger pumps. I don't know if that has anything to do with the test or not. I am not any hornier, nor have my nuts shrunk. I have been off the Dbol for 4 days now. My gains are slower but still present. My weight is at a standstill again. Can't break past 194. But I have put on 17lbs since the start. Which is right on track. I am almost identical to Haro in his weight gains thus far. Might look like my test will kick in the same time his did too. Damn you Test E!! Kick the fvck in already!!!!
> 
> On a side note, It seems that I recover quicker between my workouts. Last chest day I had to cut short because my bones and joints hurt from the previous chest workout. Now they are fine, and I was able to push myself again.


nice dude, watch out man injuries are f*ckin easy to come by when ur getting that strong that quick. post some pics!

----------


## dhriscerr

I wish I woulda known how easy shots were and how long it takes alot of people for test e to kick in. At first everywhere I read it seemed like 2 weeks was about normal but more and more it seems like 4-5 weeks is. Damn I wish I woulda used prop for first cycle!!! anyway I front loaded so we will see if that makes a difference or it will be frustrating to have dont 4-5 weeks of shots with no big gains. I know you didn't really care for the dbol but atleast it gives you motivation before the test kicks in. Im sitting here blind. Good luck and Come on TEST

----------


## king6

> nice dude, watch out man injuries are f*ckin easy to come by when ur getting that strong that quick. post some pics!


Yeah, my damn forearms are hurting now.  :Frown:

----------


## king6

Did back today, no gains no losses. Damn test.  :Frown:  On another note, my melanotan II seems to be working. I went tanning today, and before I left I looked in the mirror. I was suprised to see how dark my face has gotten. My body is lagging though, but that is expected. It takes a while for the body to catch up. Although my body has gotten slightly darker as well.

----------


## king6

I think I will take today off. Just got done with school and I'm kind of tired, and today is legs, which requires a lot of energy for me. So rather than doing a half assed work out I will chill. Today in school this one cute girl I sit next to in one of my classes (The same one I posted a whiny bitch thread about  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) asked me if I tan, because my face was really dark. So I guess the melanotan is working good.  :Wink/Grin:  Now if this stupid test would kick in. I took my tenth shot today, which puts me in the middle of week 5. Although I wonder if I am not just starting week 5. Because I started my cycle on a Thursday, so I had to wait 4 days till my second shot, which might have been enough time for my blood levels to go down. I will get my blood drawn soon to see what my test levels are. If this gear is bunk then I will cut my losses and run some prop, as I start my anavar in another week. I want to get something substantial out of this cycle. But I think this testabol Enanthate should be ok. It might just take a little longer for it to kick in. I wont hit the panic button until I get the results of my blood tests.

----------


## dhriscerr

If your test doesn't kick in until like week 7-8 you going to extend your cycle to 12 weeks?

----------


## king6

> If your test doesn't kick in until like week 7-8 you going to extend your cycle to 12 weeks?


I was planning on running a 12 week cycle from the start. But if it doesn't kick in till week 7 or 8 then I will run the test till I stop gaining or I run out of test. I hope that is not the case though, I would like this stuff to kick in soon.

----------


## dhriscerr

Makes me only want to do prop from now on instead of prop kickstart, just run it all the way through and cut down to 10 weeks. Oh by the way GET SOME PICTURES UP MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You started working when's that check comming??

----------


## king6

> Makes me only want to do prop from now on instead of prop kickstart, just run it all the way through and cut down to 10 weeks. Oh by the way GET SOME PICTURES UP MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You started working when's that check comming??


Soon I hope. Damn car insurance set me back even more.  :Frown:

----------


## MartyMcFly

> I was planning on running a 12 week cycle from the start. But if it doesn't kick in till week 7 or 8 then I will run the test till I stop gaining or I run out of test. I hope that is not the case though, I would like this stuff to kick in soon.


I hope it kicks in for you soon as I am now living vicariously through your cycle. And I think my test kicked in. My lifts yesterday were up a lot but that sucks even more because I had to quit. I think I will only do prop from now on also.

----------


## king6

> I hope it kicks in for you soon as I am now living vicariously through your cycle. And I think my test kicked in. My lifts yesterday were up a lot but that sucks even more because I had to quit. I think I will only do prop from now on also.


Yeah, I hope it kicks in soon. I am still debating on whether or not to fo to the gym today. It's snowing like crazy, and I took yesterday off as well. Guess I will wait and see.

----------


## king6

Today was a shitty lift. Strength was down across the board, I was too pissed to lift, so I left after a short while. I orderd a blood test for total test, which I will do tomorrow morning. If this gear is bunk then I will start test prop immediatly. I have a good domestic UGL so I am not worried about their gear. I will be pissed if this shit is bunk, all that time and money wasted. But not a total loss, I will run prop at 50mg/day I think or 100mg/eod. But I will cross that bridge when I come to it. Tomorrow will be the start of week 6, so it is still possible for the test to kick in. We shall see.

----------


## dhriscerr

That sucks man, makes me nervous when things like that happen. Almost wish I was a damn Chemist so I could just make my own, but who know's if Id get legit powder??? All these possibilites make this a hard game to play. Good luck let us know what your test says.

----------


## king6

Yeah, that kind of blows. Plus I started working, but now I wont work again for a week, I have to attend more training. This is really pissing me off, too much shit is stacking up all at once. At least the Melanotan is working.  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Anaboxa34

Hey king great log, if you have pics on your phone you can email them to yourself them put them up on the computer that way. Just type your email addres in where you would normally type a phone number if you were sending a pic to a buddy. Good luck with your cycle

----------


## dhriscerr

Go get your bloodwork done yet?

----------


## king6

> Go get your bloodwork done yet?


Yeah, got it done today, I did my total test serum. Hopefully I get the results before the weekend. But in the mean time I got 3 vials of test prop and some var. If this thing goes sour, I will comence using the prop. I hope I don't have to though. Today I have completed 5 weeks. Tommorrow is the start of week 6, and I hope that is when the magic happens. If not I have the prop to fall back on. If it does, I will save the prop for next cycle, I also got some Equipoise . Next cycle will be prop and eq, no more slow esters, I can't stand them. It's like waiting around to have sex when you wanna fvck now.  :Frown:

----------


## dhriscerr

Awsome dude, Im looking into var for this cycle too, thinking about running it wks 8-14 at 50-80mgs. Im putting in my order for prop when I get the var too so I have it for next cycle, im with ya, I dont like waiting for things.

----------


## king6

I will run var @ 60mg for weeks 7-14, I look forward to the quality muscle gains and pumps from the var.

----------


## king6

Did bi's and tri's today. Strength was about the same, but the pumps were pretty good. Strength was up in a few exercises. I should get my blood test results in a day or two, so I will know then. In the mean time my test prop is ready and set to go, if I need it. 


Also the Melanotan is working really well. I had a bunch of people tell me how dark I look. I am starting to think I look too dark, but I will finish this last vial and see.

----------


## dhriscerr

Nice, chicks will start flocking to you soon! and it will perfect once the test kicks in  :Big Grin:  good times.

----------


## king6

> Nice, chicks will start flocking to you soon! and it will perfect once the test kicks in  good times.


They will be powerless to resist, and their weak 140lb boyfriends wont be able to defend them.  :Evil2:   :7up:

----------


## dhriscerr

> They will be powerless to resist, and their weak 140lb boyfriends wont be able to defend them.


Watch out with your crazy MCMAP skill's you will hammer fist them into oblivion  :2soldier:  HA HA what a joke!

----------


## king6

> Watch out with your crazy MCMAP skill's you will hammer fist them into oblivion  HA HA what a joke!


I was a green belt instructor, so I know a few dance moves.  :7up:

----------


## dhriscerr

Lol cool cool, my friend just got his Black Belt instructors, he said alot of that shit is a joke. He says If he ever gets in a fight he might use some of the ground stuff but thats about all. I think its funny how everyone thinks Marines are natural born killers, some of those guys I don't know how they ever made it. One thing it does help out on is Mental Toughness though. But there are some bad dudes in the Corp, problem is theres as many bad dudes out of the Corp.

----------


## king6

> Lol cool cool, my friend just got his Black Belt instructors, he said alot of that shit is a joke. He says If he ever gets in a fight he might use some of the ground stuff but thats about all. I think its funny how everyone thinks Marines are natural born killers, some of those guys I don't know how they ever made it. One thing it does help out on is Mental Toughness though. But there are some bad dudes in the Corp, problem is theres as many bad dudes out of the Corp.


Yeah, the ground fighting and the knife fighting are about the only useful things they teach. I'd like to take Krav Maga, but I don't have the time.

----------


## dhriscerr

Yeah I wanted to take BJJ because I love Royce Gracie and there is a blue belt instructor semi close, but its still an hour and a half away and I don't have the time. Sucks living in small town Iowa, gotta travel to do anything!

----------


## king6

Did shoulders today. Strength down a little. Test results are not back yet. Part of me hopes that this gear is bunk so I can start the prop and see results fast. If it isnt bunk then god only knows how long I will have to wait for it to kick in. If it kicks in at week 7 or 8, then what's the point? I would only have 4 or 5 weeks of gains. I could get more than that from prop. ARRRGGGHHH  :0icon Pissedoff: , this is so damn frustrating. It is day 2 of week 6, seeing how I payed for the blood test I expected the test to kick in today, that is how my luck usually goes.

----------


## dhriscerr

Damn dude, You got a raw deal, thats how I feel now because its happening to you. Like if it kicks in at week 6-7 whats the point of 4-7 weeks of it? Will you gain that much? Dont most guys gain 15-20lbs when it kicks in week 3-4 that mean you only will get 10-12? Then lose a few after PCT kinda sucks. If it is good though, stop it at 10 weeks then thats 4 weeks sooner you can start prop on your next run. 2 less weeks of gear, 2 less of time off. Good luck man, im pulling for ya.

----------


## king6

> Damn dude, You got a raw deal, thats how I feel now because its happening to you. Like if it kicks in at week 6-7 whats the point of 4-7 weeks of it? Will you gain that much? Dont most guys gain 15-20lbs when it kicks in week 3-4 that mean you only will get 10-12? Then lose a few after PCT kinda sucks. If it is good though, stop it at 10 weeks then thats 4 weeks sooner you can start prop on your next run. 2 less weeks of gear, 2 less of time off. Good luck man, im pulling for ya.


Not sure what to do, I will play it by ear first. Test results have not come back yet. Hopefully in another day or two I will know for sure. I might have to wait a little while longer though, I need to get more syringes, and I am a little short on the prop, so I will wait till I have enough. I think most people run prop only cycles for 6-8 weeks.

----------


## dhriscerr

Buy in bulk so you dont run out. I got a huge box full of 6 boxes of terumos. Cheaper then. too. Maybe I just like needles??? Lots of people read the thread so make sure you let us know as soon as you do. Peace

----------


## king6

> Buy in bulk so you dont run out. I got a huge box full of 6 boxes of terumos. Cheaper then. too. Maybe I just like needles??? Lots of people read the thread so make sure you let us know as soon as you do. Peace


I will have to do that if I run prop. The new plan is if it is bunk, then I will run prop for weeks 1-8 100mg/eod , and var 60mg/ed weeks 2-8.

----------


## Vegas1973

How well would you say the Melanotan worked for you overall? How light was your complection naturally before the Melanotan ? I've been considering it for some time. You seem to be pleased. Just wondering if you were naturally able to tan before.

----------


## king6

> How well would you say the Melanotan worked for you overall? How light was your complection naturally before the Melanotan ? I've been considering it for some time. You seem to be pleased. Just wondering if you were naturally able to tan before.


I was pretty fair skinned. Overall I'd say I was pleased with it, I would run it again. I though I was going to be darker, but then again I did not know what to expect. I have had several people tell me how dark I look, so I am pleased.

----------


## dhriscerr

> I was pretty fair skinned. Overall I'd say I was pleased with it, I would run it again. I though I was going to be darker, but then again I did not know what to expect. I have had several people tell me how dark I look, so I am pleased.


I dont know much about it, do you tan alot on it, or does it kind of naturally tan you? Just curious and maybe some other guys are wondering.

----------


## king6

> I dont know much about it, do you tan alot on it, or does it kind of naturally tan you? Just curious and maybe some other guys are wondering.


It tans you. But if you seek UV expouser, you get darker. That is what I did, I probably tanned 6 or 7 times.

----------


## dhriscerr

Awsome, I saw lion had some its 10ml so 1cc a week?? Is that how you ran it? I try to tan, cause I can for free, but I only get to the bed like once every 2 weeks or so..  :Frown:

----------


## king6

> Awsome, I saw lion had some its 10ml so 1cc a week?? Is that how you ran it? I try to tan, cause I can for free, but I only get to the bed like once every 2 weeks or so..


PM sent.

----------


## king6

Attempted chest today, but my shoulder is bugging me, so I just did some abs and tanned. I am not going to push myself on bunk gear. I think I will take it easy for a couple of days, let my body rest and heal and wait for my test results and the rest of my prop and syringes. Then I will most likley start the prop. I am pretty sure this test is bunk, I should be seeing something by now, at least some testicle shrinkage.

----------


## Vegas1973

> I was pretty fair skinned. Overall I'd say I was pleased with it, I would run it again. I though I was going to be darker, but then again I did not know what to expect. I have had several people tell me how dark I look, so I am pleased.


Awesome. Thank you.

----------


## king6

Alright, now I am confused. I got my test results back. My total test serum is 2215ng/dL, and was flagged as high. So why the Fvck is it not kicking in? I would think with test levels that high I would have felt something by now.

----------


## Snrf

weird..i cant think of any reasons

----------


## king6

> weird..i cant think of any reasons


Come to find out that those test levels are low for half way through the cycle, they should be around 4000. So, when the prop comes in, I will switch to that. So final verdict, the test e is underdosed.

----------


## dhriscerr

DAMN man!!! Sucks, but its good because now its all about the Prop.. Good luck with that, I know its not the same UGL or supplier so hopefully you got better gear.

----------


## king6

Since my test levels are around 2200, and the normal is like 200-800, the prop should kick in really fast, because basically I am frontloaded. Which is what frontloading does, it gets your blood levels high so the test kicks in faster, if my levels are already high, and I am running the shortest ester, then I think I would feel it in just a couple of days.

Until I start the prop I will take a couple of days off from the gym, my shoulder kind of hurts so I will let my body heal before I kick it into gear.

----------


## dhriscerr

You going to keep running the Test E as planned until you get the Prop?? You could always double the Test E until the prop comes also!

----------


## king6

> You going to keep running the Test E as planned until you get the Prop?? You could always double the Test E until the prop comes also!


I will run the test e until I start the prop, Don't want to increase the dosage, as I am not sure of the actual concentration of the Test e. I take another test e shot tomorrow, and I will start the prop on Thursday. 50mg/ed. I think 75mg/ed is a little much, as you are actually getting more test per injection, because the body does not have to dispose of the ester.

----------


## dhriscerr

Good luck man, and...............Everyone is dying to see pictures. That $1225 a month for the GI Bill should help with that.

----------


## king6

> Good luck man, and...............Everyone is dying to see pictures. That $1225 a month for the GI Bill should help with that.


Actually it is more like $1960. Plus the state pays my tuition.  :7up:  

Your right though, I will try and get a cable this week. They will still be the before pictures, as nothing has changed.  :Frown:

----------


## king6

Was gonna take a couple of days off from the gym, I was suppose to start working tomorrow, but they called me and said it wasn't gonna happen, and they would let me know. It has been almost 3 fvcking months since I applied for that job, and so far I have only worked half a day. I have never seen such fvcking incompetence before. Don't they know I have bills to pay!!! Or do they think I am rich, in which case why would I be working. That bullshit would never fly in the Marines, if you were suppose to train someone, and more than a day went by without you doing so, some gunny would light a charge up your ass. I'm so fvcking frustrated right now. I know what they are gonna say, they are gonna say next week, well it has been 3 fvcking weeks already!!! I am about sick of these stupid fvcking incompetent people. How the fvck do you expect to run a business? If they didn't pay as much as they did, I would have told them to go fvck themselves a long time ago. So tomorrow I will probably go to the gym, I need something to occupy my time, otherwise I will just get pissed off again, kind of like I am now.  :Rant:   :0icon Pissedoff:

----------


## Bidyah

You're not with the marines anymore?

----------


## king6

> You're not with the marines anymore?


Nope, got out. Times like these I wish I stayed in.

----------


## Bidyah

> GI Bill


Oh, I get it, lol ^^
I'm slow... At times like these with (war)/iraq you'd rather be in the marines?
Anyway, I don't want to spam your thread, you may pm me ...

I'm just bugging you for the pics, haha.

You are done with the dbol right? So only test e now?

----------


## king6

> Oh, I get it, lol ^^
> I'm slow... At times like these with (war)/iraq you'd rather be in the marines?
> Anyway, I don't want to spam your thread, you may pm me ...
> 
> I'm just bugging you for the pics, haha.
> 
> You are done with the dbol right? So only test e now?


Yeah, done with Dbol , and the test e is underdosed, so I got some prop I will run instead.

----------


## Bidyah

sucky ass ugl probably :P

----------


## king6

> sucky ass ugl probably :P


No, actually it was a pharm. Mr. Firebreathing beast.

----------


## Snrf

Damn, didn't realize it was fire breather stuff..

Maybe your dbol was underdosed, if you were unimpressed with it....

----------


## king6

> Damn, didn't realize it was fire breather stuff..
> 
> Maybe your dbol was underdosed, if you were unimpressed with it....


I was unimpressed with it for other reasons. It was legit, I got strong as hell, and gained 17lbs. But I think Dbol is overrated, I wish I would have used a prop kickstart, or a Tbol kickstart. Something with more solid gains. The Dbol was alright, but I think there are better compounds out there.

----------


## dhriscerr

17lbs sounds pretty solid. I want to try it just because I want to pretty much try everything out there so I know for myself how it works. My friend want's to do steroids really bad but is scared of the injection so Maybe he would be a good canidate for Dbol only cycle. Do you think that maybe you wouldn't be so unimpressed if the Test would have kicked in by the time your dbol was done? Do you think that maybe it was mental because you had such gains then they just dropped off?

----------


## king6

> 17lbs sounds pretty solid. I want to try it just because I want to pretty much try everything out there so I know for myself how it works. My friend want's to do steroids really bad but is scared of the injection so Maybe he would be a good canidate for Dbol only cycle. Do you think that maybe you wouldn't be so unimpressed if the Test would have kicked in by the time your dbol was done? Do you think that maybe it was mental because you had such gains then they just dropped off?



It wasn't very solid. I kept about 14, 15 of it. When I was on I looked bulkier, but after I was off, it went away. I kept some of the strength I gained, but some went away. If I were to do an oral only cycle, it would be var or Tbol, something with more solid gains. So since my test was underdosed, I basically ran a dbol only cycle. I wouldn't do it again, and I wouldn't use Dbol again either. I think there are better orals out there, and frankly, right now I will just stick to injectables.

----------


## Dangerdan

King6,

I'm not trying to flame by any means, but my question is how do you know the test was underdosed? My natural lvls are around 300-400 so at 2000, you are looking at approximately 6 times what I run around with daily. I would think that with proper diet you could certainly see results with that much test in your system.

----------


## Snrf

> King6,
> 
> I'm not trying to flame by any means, but my question is how do you know the test was underdosed? My natural lvls are around 300-400 so at 2000, you are looking at approximately 6 times what I run around with daily. I would think that with proper diet you could certainly see results with that much test in your system.


I think on cycle 500mg/wk its meant to be around 3000, he should still definitely be seeing results on that considering its equivalent to 350 or so a week though.

----------


## king6

> King6,
> 
> I'm not trying to flame by any means, but my question is how do you know the test was underdosed? My natural lvls are around 300-400 so at 2000, you are looking at approximately 6 times what I run around with daily. I would think that with proper diet you could certainly see results with that much test in your system.


I agree, 2000 is much higher that normal, unfortunately not high enough to increase nitrogen retention and protein synthesis. I am about to finish week 6, and still nothing. I know it can still kick in, but what would be the point? My my gains will be limited to a few weeks. If it has not kicked in by now, then there is something wrong with the gear. So I will cut my loses with the test e and switch to prop.

----------


## Haro3

not everyone reacts the same to the same compounds.....who knows u might grow like crazy on something like EQ and not at all from test...u just dont know

----------


## Bidyah

Well, have you made any noticeable advances? ON test e so far? I assume not ...

----------


## Dangerdan

> not everyone reacts the same to the same compounds.....who knows u might grow like crazy on something like EQ and not at all from test...u just dont know


I agree with Haro here. It might be that you just dont react very well to test. I think its too early to determine that your gear is bad or underdosed. Just my 2 cents.

----------


## king6

> I agree with Haro here. It might be that you just dont react very well to test. I think its too early to determine that your gear is bad or underdosed. Just my 2 cents.


I will know more once I switch to prop.

----------


## dhriscerr

2 Days, Is it like waiting for Xmas???? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## king6

Yeah, I hope it shows up soon. I forget there was no mail on Monday. I always get fvcked by the holidays.

----------


## dhriscerr

Times like Im going through right now make me wish I woulda took the 35K tax free bonus to reenlist. Not to mention being married at E5 pay. If it wasn't for having already deployed 2 times and looking at more if I stayed in, I woulda loved to go to IPAC and be a pencil pusher.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## king6

> Times like Im going through right now make me wish I woulda took the 35K tax free bonus to reenlist. Not to mention being married at E5 pay. If it wasn't for having already deployed 2 times and looking at more if I stayed in, I woulda loved to go to IPAC and be a pencil pusher.


Yeah, most people don't realize how good the pay is in the military. Starting tomorrow I will get back on track. With my test levels not being where they should be, and my job I let my diet slide and have not worked out for a few days. Just been pissed and stressed out. But tomorrw I will get back on track, I think that will make me feel better. Hopefully my prop will show up soon too, that will make me feel better. What I need to do is start fvcking working.

----------


## king6

Did back today. Strength was not too bad, I was just tired as all hell for some reason.

----------


## squatking_08

can u juice up while in the marines....or is there drug testing

----------


## king6

> can u juice up while in the marines....or is there drug testing


You can juice, I knew several people that did. They don't test for juice, it it's too costly.

----------


## Haro3

pics damnit!

----------


## Bidyah

> pics damnit!


haha Word!!
poor him he cant afford the cable... we'll wait... not patiently though!

----------


## dhriscerr

Hey bro got your Prop yet??? Got your job yet??? Got your cable yet???? Kinda missed seeing your daily post been 4 days

----------


## king6

> Hey bro got your Prop yet??? Got your job yet??? Got your cable yet???? Kinda missed seeing your daily post been 4 days


Prop comes either today or tomorrow, working on Saturday, just one day for now. I will go to best buy either today or tomorrow and get a cable. Took another shot yesterday, this time when I pulled the needle out blood sprayed out, it was kind of cool, like out of a horror movie or something.  :AaGreen22:

----------


## dhriscerr

that GI Bill check comes on the 5th of march  :Big Grin:  its been the 5th the last three months anyway. I love that day  :Big Grin:

----------


## skyline04

can't wait to see what happens with the Prop. And hopefully you weren't naked with blood all over you. Someone comes in on you, it just doesn't look right  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Bidyah

> Prop comes either today or tomorrow, working on Saturday, just one day for now. I will go to best buy either today or tomorrow and get a cable. Took another shot yesterday, this time when I pulled the needle out blood sprayed out, it was kind of cool, like out of a horror movie or something.


gross man  :LOL:

----------


## king6

Prop came today!  :7up:  

I shot 70mg @ 1430, and no pain at all. This stuff is suppose to be painless. I did chest today, and after my lift I went to Walgreens to get something to drink. And this older European lady was behind the register along with a younger heavyset girl. And the older one looked at me and was like "Looks like you have been working out, you have big muscles!" I'm like, "Uh, yeah I have". Damn how come there are never hot chicks working there.  :Frown:  
I also got my anavar , which I will take with some food, 60mg/ed.

----------


## king6

Took the anavar about 30min ago. Now my stomach has the gurgels. 
Maybe it is just the shits. Anyway, I think the prop should kick in fast, because I am already frontloaded. When I had my blood drawn I was at 2200 ng/dL, and I have taken a couple of shots since then. So I should feel it soon I hope.

----------


## dhriscerr

Can't wait man, good luck! And compliments are compliments, take them all, just means what your doing is paying off!

----------


## BOOST

King what week are you in that you switched to Prop and put var in the mix?

----------


## king6

> King what week are you in that you switched to Prop and put var in the mix?


Thursday will be the end of week 7.

----------


## king6

Took another prop shot this morning. This time I shot glute. I will have to re evaluate my spot injections. I stuck the needle in my glute, but couldn't manipulate it to asparate. So I just shot it. Not the smartest thing to do, but it was fine. It was also hard to steady the needle, it was moving around a lot, and I only shot about 60mg because when I pulled out there was about .1 cc left in the syringe. Oh well, tomorrow is the right ass cheek, maybe I will have better luck with that, because my right one will be sore as hell come tomorrow.

----------


## king6

My ass hurts.  :Frown:

----------


## beatango2008

> My ass hurts.



lol i know the feeling

----------


## chest6

> My ass hurts.


probably from the pounding that snrf gave you  :LOL: 

I kid

----------


## king6

> probably from the pounding that snrf gave you 
> 
> I kid


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  That's ok, I extracted my revenge on the girls in his avatar.

----------


## BOOST

> My ass hurts.



Try ky next time, it helps :LOL:

----------


## beatango2008

Come on man update update! what are your stats now? and how long have you been on are you feeling anything from the test yet?

----------


## king6

> Come on man update update! what are your stats now? and how long have you been on are you feeling anything from the test yet?


Ok, quick update. Before I started my prop I weighed around 187, 188. So I lost a bit of what I gained on the Dbol . Now I weigh around 197. I have been eating a lot more. Today is day 5 on prop, I did bi's and tri's tonight. Usually my energy is sapped for the evening workouts, but tonight I had a lot of energy and intensity. Strength was up a little in some exercises. I will contribute that to just a good lift day. I don't want to jinx it and say the test is kicking in.

I had to order the cable for my pictures, Best Buy did not have one, so it should be here soon.

----------


## king6

Ughhh, took my maintainance dose of melanotan last night. I had not taken a dose for a week, then I took half of the reccomended dose. I was sick most of the night. Not throwing up, just felt sick to my stomach. Oh well, today is shoulders, and I am about to go take my prop shot, today I'm shooting pecs.

----------


## Snrf

> probably from the pounding that snrf gave you



Damn straight, I gave it to him good.


dunno how I missed this  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Johny-too-small

:0ttiwwop:

----------


## Bidyah

> 


second that!

Hey, did you ever get your liver checked after the dbol ? I assume not.

----------


## superstar21

why would you take melanotan when you're try in to bulk? Kills your apetitite, ive dosed before and puked allover the place for over an hour.. not pretty, nice log though.. keep grindin

----------


## king6

> why would you take melanotan when you're try in to bulk? Kills your apetitite, ive dosed before and puked allover the place for over an hour.. not pretty, nice log though.. keep grindin


The first day I took MT, my face got red and I had an upset stomach. From day 2 till I finished the cycle I had no sides at all. But yesterday was a maintanece dose, and I had not taken MT for about a week, so my blood levels had dropped, and my body was no longer use to it, which is why I felt ill.

----------


## king6

> second that!
> 
> Hey, did you ever get your liver checked after the dbol? I assume not.


No, have not had it checked. No money for that kind of thing these days. TO check my test was over 200 bones. I was unaware of that as well until I got the bill.

----------


## king6

Alright you cockfarmers here are some damn pics. These were taken today. Not really before pics, but not much has changed since I took the before pics. Maybe a little bulkier but that is it. I figure these could be the new before pics, as I am day 6 of my prop and var, since the test e wasn't working, and that made the Dbol a waste. You can also see how the melanotan worked, it tanned me up quite nicely. 

In these pics I am roughly 196. Sorry, no wheels, I didn't even think about it, I will get some later though.

----------


## king6

Pictures loaded up kind of fuzzy, oh well.

Anyway, today I did shoulders, and strength power and intensity were up again. Strength was through the roof with military press. Last week I was doing 4 sets of 8 @ 205, today was 4 sets of 8 @ 215, and I could have pushed it to 225, but I wanted to go easy because my right shoulder is still bugging me a little. But yesterdays and todays workout were supercharged, so I hope the trend continues.

----------


## Snrf

you have beautiful eyes  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## king6

> you have beautiful eyes


 :LOL:

----------


## STYLE74

Nice work king, keep it up.

----------


## Bidyah

I like the traps  :Wink/Grin:  You didn't keep any of the dbol ? You still had elevated testosterone levels ...

----------


## king6

> I like the traps  You didn't keep any of the dbol? You still had elevated testosterone levels ...


I kept some of what I gained, it was just kind of pointless to have the Dbol work and not the test, it was basically a dbol only cycle.

----------


## dhriscerr

Looking good brother! Figured Id see a moto tat or two on ya, nice to see you kept the stupid stamps away!!! Thick Back!

----------


## king6

> Looking good brother! Figured Id see a moto tat or two on ya, nice to see you kept the stupid stamps away!!! Thick Back!


I still think about getting USMC across my arm.

----------


## Bidyah

> I kept some of what I gained, it was just kind of pointless to have the Dbol work and not the test, it was basically a dbol only cycle.


Huh, so how much do you think you gained?

----------


## king6

> Huh, so how much do you think you gained?


I gained about 17lbs, and kept about 10, then I started my prop, and now I am up 19lbs total.

----------


## king6

Did chest today, I was not able to do flat bench because my right shoulder is still hurting, so I had to do dumbells. I did 4 sets of 8 reps with the 100 lbs dumbells. I could have done more, but 100lb dumbells are the highest my stupid gym goes to.  :Frown:  I do all my benching on the smith machine which allows me to push myself without a spotter. I guess I could try the regualr bench, maybe that would be easier on my shoulder.

----------


## dhriscerr

> Did chest today, I was not able to do flat bench because my right shoulder is still hurting, so I had to do dumbells. I did 4 sets of 8 reps with the 100 lbs dumbells. I could have done more, but 100lb dumbells are the highest my stupid gym goes to.  I do all my benching on the smith machine which allows me to push myself without a spotter. I guess I could try the regualr bench, maybe that would be easier on my shoulder.


Arent some gyms gay??? The community college I was lifting at didn't have an incline bench or squat rack, I had to use smith machine and bench to do them. Also they had 50lb dumbells and 60lbs and 70lbs but no 55 or 65's but then they had 75-115lbs Im sure alot more people will use 65's than 85's. There so dumb!!! The YMCA I lift at now has everything I need though, except people to spot me  :Frown:  Im usually the only one in there!!!

----------


## Bidyah

> I gained about 17lbs, and kept about 10, then I started my prop, and now I am up 19lbs total.


Well, that sounds pretty normal, but you would have probably kept more if it wouldn't have been for the testosterone .  :Bs:

----------


## king6

Did back today. Strength was up in some exercises, and others I didn't push it. I had heartburn all day today for some reason, plus I have been feeling sick to my stomach. I think it is the flax seed oil, that shit makes me wanna puke. I am on day 2 of week 2, and I hear the second week is when you really start to feel it. Whatever that means, I just want to start seeing some weight gain, and see differences in the mirror. I was 198 yesterday, that was a new record. I really want to break 200.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

Back looks good in the pic.

So are you running another cycle now?

----------


## king6

> Back looks good in the pic.
> 
> So are you running another cycle now?


No, just modified the first. I dropped the test e and switched to test prop, and I also threw in 60mg/ed of var, which what I was planning on doing. The only difference is, I might run the cycle a little longer than expected. It might take some additional weeks to get all my gains from prop. But so far I am pleased, strength is increasing, and weight gain is slowly going up as well. I heard the second week of prop is when it really starts to take off, and that is what I am looking forward too.

----------


## king6

Just weighed in at 200lbs.  :7up:  I admit I was drinking alot of water, and eating a bunch of food, but it still makes me feel good to see that on the scale.

----------


## king6

Took the day off today. Was too pissed to lift. I was supposed to pick up my truck today. It was an awsome 2004 sonic blue Ford Lightning, in very good condition. They were only asking $22,900 for it also. I went down Tuesday and test drove it, then put a $500 deposit on it. When I called today, they told me the truck had been sold. I was like WTF!!!! What was the fvcking deposit for!?!?!? I found out I could file a lawsuit, but it was probably cost a lot and would be time consuming. So I filed a complaint with the Better Business Bureau.

----------


## Bidyah

Working out when youre pissed is the best i think, you can just let it all out in the gym.

----------


## BOOST

That sucks!
How do you like the prop King?

----------


## king6

> That sucks!
> How do you like the prop King?


Pretty good so far. Today is day 11, I noticed some strength gains around day 5. After doing some more research, I think I will bump it from 75mg to 100mg/ed. It seem that was what most people are doing these days, and they seem to benefit most from that.

I shot glutes again today, I stuck myself to far in the center of my ass cheek so I was not able to asparate again. I will get it right one of these days.

----------


## dhriscerr

your going to go from 500mg Test E to 700mg prop? Thats almost a 300mg gain of Test per week.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  !!!GET BIG!!!

----------


## king6

> your going to go from 500mg Test E to 700mg prop? Thats almost a 300mg gain of Test per week.   !!!GET BIG!!!


Schuks yeah! Go big or go home. With full time school and full time work, I sometimes am not able to get enough food. Like the other day I was only able to get 5 meals in. I want to up the test a little to make up for that.

----------


## Snrf

> Schuks yeah! Go big or go home. With full time school and full time work, I sometimes am not able to get enough food. Like the other day I was only able to get 5 meals in. I want to up the test a little to make up for that.


Extra juice won't make a difference if the food aint there bro.

----------


## king6

> Extra juice won't make a difference if the food aint there bro.


It's there, just may be a few cals short every now and then. I just want to keep my gains progressing. Plus I have read that the difference between 75mg/ed and 100mg/ed is like night and day. Most people seem to prefer 100mg.

----------


## king6

Did bi's and tri's today. Not sure if strength is up or not, because I did all new exercises today. Every once and awhile I like to change up my exercise to keep my body from getting use to it. Today is day 13 on prop, and day 2 since I upped it to 100mg/ed. I went to get some more weight gainer today, I was buying N-large, and today I decided to go with Cytogainer, more people seem to prefer that anyway. When I was paying for it, the guy said that this stuff will make you rip your shirts. And the other lady behind the counter said, "He is just about there." And when I was leaving the gym today, one of the guys that works there stopped me and asked how much weight I have put on because I looked alot bigger. I told him about 15lbs, which it is really more like 20 lbs. But that would have sounded a little suspicious. The funny thing is, all these people tell me I look big, and I have gained about 20 lbs from the start, but when I look in the mirror I just don't see it. When some hot girls at school start telling me I look big, then that is when I will know it is true.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## dhriscerr

Yeah man, thats how I feel, people tell me too, but I just can't see it. Its frustrating, but its gotta be just because your looking at yourself so much in the mirror. I mean shit everytime I go past a mirror im trying to see any new cuts, or veins or anything.  :Big Grin:

----------


## king6

Did shoulders today, uped the weight on my military press from 215 to 225. I realize now it is not realistic to expect gains each time I go to the gym. I have also been rotating injection sites from delts, quads, glutes, and pecs. However, the pectoral shots leave me sore as a mofo. So I am thinking of dropping the pecs from my site rotation. That would give me 5 days between each muscle. Do you guys think that is enough. Othewise, I am not sure where else to shoot. I heard calves hurt like a bitch, I guess I could try triceps.

----------


## dhriscerr

I just shot tri's not bad injecting but mine was sore as hell the next day, and its kinda swollen right now, but it makes my left arm look bigger  :Big Grin:

----------


## king6

I skipped going to the gym this morning because I was supposed to meet up with this girl, but then got stood up.  :Frown:  No phone call or anything. She only called me after I got home, and said sorry but she had a bunch of stuff going on. I was like thanks, that phone call would have been helpful an hour ago. So now I have to lift after work, which I hate, because I am always tired. Damn females.  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## dhriscerr

Women will always ruin your routine somehow!

----------


## king6

> Women will always ruin your routine somehow!


No shit! She wants to meet up after I get off of work, but that means I will have to skip the gym completly. Thinking of just blowing her off, but she is really hot. If she stands me up again, I will be super pissed.  :Frown:  
Fuk it, I will probably just go to the gym. Maybe playing hard to get will help.

----------


## dhriscerr

GYM is more important, just meet up with her an hour later it shouldnt take more than an hour at the gym should it?

----------


## king6

> GYM is more important, just meet up with her an hour later it shouldnt take more than an hour at the gym should it?


Nah, I guess not. She is one of those chicks that wants set the times to do things, she doesn't like to wait. Which is probably an indication that I shouldn't waste my time.

----------


## testisbest

any progress with the prop?

----------


## king6

> any progress with the prop?


Today is day 15, I am starting to think I look bigger in the mirror, but who knows. It is hard to tell, as I look in it all the time. I am making small strength gains here and there. So I would say I am on the right track.

----------


## king6

Did chest today, which hurt alot due to the pec injections, but I played through the pain. I used the dumbells again to let my shoulder rest up, I have gotten stronger since the last chest day, because I was throwing those 100lbs dumbells up there like they were goose down pillows. Plus this hot girl in school today told me I looked buff. I think that is a stupid word, :Icon Rolleyes:  but I'll take what I can get. Not sure what my weight is, I am only gonna weigh myself once a week. Plus I start working full time tomorrow, finally.

----------


## the juggler

great pictures bro, keep it up. :-)

----------


## king6

Did back today, was tired as hell. Had my first full day of work today, so I am wiped. I did not push myself as much tonight, back usually wipes me out anyway. But my strength was up a little in some exercises. I still think I look bigger sometimes.

----------


## Bidyah

Let's see some pics maybe we/you can see a difference... it is hard to tell sometimes, I think it is best to stay postive always

----------


## briancb1

don't waste your time with girls while on an important mission - such as a bulking cycle. If she is stuck up you don't want her, you want girls that will do anything to hang out with you.

hows your chest routine look now? you were going overkill on the flys from what I read a while ago.

----------


## testmastah

what sites are you using for the prop injections? glutes, pecs, quads, and delts?

----------


## king6

> what sites are you using for the prop injections? glutes, pecs, quads, and delts?


I was using glutes, delts, quads, and pecs. I think I will drop the pecs from the rotation, as it is leaving me very sore. I think that 5 days in between sites is enough.

----------


## MartyMcFly

Just got my prop yesterday bro and cannot wait to run it. Got the same as you and also got more var. I am going to run it at 100mg/day with the prop at 75/day. Should be fun.

----------


## king6

> Just got my prop yesterday bro and cannot wait to run it. Got the same as you and also got more var. I am going to run it at 100mg/day with the prop at 75/day. Should be fun.


I'm thinking of upping the var to 100mg/day. Also will probably run either test suspension or prop for my next cycle, and tren ace.

----------


## testmastah

ahh.. man delts are really painful for me with prop... i find quads and glutes are bareable (with glutes being the least painful) tho when i inject delts i can barely move my arm without pain the next two days. i have 150mg/ml prop though. which deltoid muscle do you hit specifically? i wonder if it would be less painful if i hit posterior deltoid instead... but seems like a really awkward angle (not to mention small site) when you're doing it yourself...  :Hmmmm:

----------


## king6

> ahh.. man delts are really painful for me with prop... i find quads and glutes are bareable (with glutes being the least painful) tho when i inject delts i can barely move my arm without pain the next two days. i have 150mg/ml prop though. which deltoid muscle do you hit specifically? i wonder if it would be less painful if i hit posterior deltoid instead... but seems like a really awkward angle (not to mention small site) when you're doing it yourself...


I hit the side of my delt, works good for me. I don't have pain with anything except for pecs. Plus I have painless prop, which helps too.

----------


## king6

Since I missed 3 days of lifting, I did legs and arms the same day today. Strength was up a little for legs, and a little for arms. But the weird thing is I was having a good day, and a good lift. There were hot chicks everywhere, they were bending over lifting weights and exposing their thongs, it was awsome. But despite all of that, for some reason I'm feeling really pissed off. I have this rage inside me that is just building up, seems like I am getting more pissed off each second. I have no reason to be pissed either, and I have never experienced road rage before. I hope does not happen a lot. I'm horny as all shit too, which doesn't help matters either. I think I will lay down and relax, I don't want to lash out at anyone.  :Frown:

----------


## testmastah

haha lucky... a friend made my prop.. definitely far from painless!  :Frown:  how are your results so far anyway? photos??  :7up:

----------


## king6

> haha lucky... a friend made my prop.. definitely far from painless!  how are your results so far anyway? photos??


No photos yet, I don't think a lot has changed. I am thinking of upping the var to 100mg/day. But we shall see. I am definitely thinking of tren for the next cycle.

----------


## testmastah

> Since I missed 3 days of lifting, I did legs and arms the same day today. Strength was up a little for legs, and a little for arms. But the weird thing is I was having a good day, and a good lift. There were hot chicks everywhere, they were bending over lifting weights and exposing their thongs, it was awsome. But despite all of that, for some reason I'm feeling really pissed off. I have this rage inside me that is just building up, seems like I am getting more pissed off each second. I have no reason to be pissed either, and I have never experienced road rage before. I hope does not happen a lot. I'm horny as all shit too, which doesn't help matters either. I think I will lay down and relax, I don't want to lash out at anyone.


haha i hope you feel better.. and i hope you don't come across any hot girls for your own sake.. don't rape anyone!!  :No No:

----------


## king6

> haha i hope you feel better.. and i hope you don't come across any hot girls for your own sake.. don't rape anyone!!


Don't know what has come over me. I still feel fvcking pissed, guess the roid rage finally caught up to me. I feel like I was really pissed and just held it in and never vented. So I can feel it in my chest and in my stomach. Feel like hitting something, I felt fine all day, and didn't feel this way till after the gym. 

I also bought some NO Shotgun for pre workout. Seemed to work ok, but tastes like complete shit. I almost puked trying to choke it down.

----------


## testisbest

sounds like the test is rocking. Congrats

----------


## jamikehat

> sounds like the test is rocking. Congrats



Ha. Yeah...now you know what legit gear is like.  :Aamagic:

----------


## king6

Did shoulders today, strength is up again. I did 4 sets of BB military press, 2 sets of 8 reps @ 225, then 2 sets of 6 reps @ 235. Course now I am tired as shit, and I still have to go food shopping and make my meals for tomorrows work day. Ugggghhhhh, just want to sleep.

----------


## Saunacrank

> I'm horny as all shit too, which doesn't help matters either. I think I will lay down and relax, I don't want to lash out at anyone.


Hmmmm, guess we're way different people, cus my favorite part of being on a cycle is the fact that I'm always super horny,.... I kinda start to feel bad for my girlfriend though....poor girl can only take so much.... lol

----------


## king6

> Hmmmm, guess we're way different people, cus my favorite part of being on a cycle is the fact that I'm always super horny,.... I kinda start to feel bad for my girlfriend though....poor girl can only take so much.... lol


Guess I should have gotten a g/f before I started my cycle. I have no time now, with school full time, and work full time, then eating and the gym. Unless I can find a one night stand, which I can, but it happens to be my supervisors at work, and I really don't need that kind of stress.

----------


## jamikehat

> Guess I should have gotten a g/f before I started my cycle. I have no time now, with school full time, and work full time, then eating and the gym. Unless I can find a one night stand, which I can, but it happens to be my supervisors at work, and I really don't need that kind of stress.


You may not need the stress...but you can always use a promotion...

just a thought

----------


## king6

WTF!!??!!! Someone stole my posts.  :Frown:

----------


## Random

> WTF!!??!!! Someone stole my posts.



LOL same thing happened on my log too man...kinda confused me for a sec...had to repost

CD

----------


## king6

> LOL same thing happened on my log too man...kinda confused me for a sec...had to repost
> 
> CD


UGHH, I'm not reposting all of that. Man, that was like 6 posts that were taken.  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## Random

> UGHH, I'm not reposting all of that. Man, that was like 6 posts that were taken.


HAHAH i guess we should start saving our posts?

CD

----------


## king6

Man I love var!! The pumps are awsome! I just wish they stayed pumped all the time. But for as cheap as I can get var I don't mind at all. I just started week 5 of prop. I notice that I am more irritable and aggressive when I get done with the gym, anyone else have this? The rest of the day I am fine, it is just when I am done with the gym I feel mad and angry.

----------


## MartyMcFly

u doin' 100/day of var?

----------


## king6

> u doin' 100/day of var?


Nah, still 60. I figure stick with what works.

----------


## beatango2008

So how much have you gained so far? and how much more are you trying to gain on this cyle?

----------


## king6

I will call myself an even 200 lbs, so that means I put on 23 lbs. I think my gains have leveled out, which makes sense. I'm going to end the cycle here in another week or two, but in the mean time I am upping the var to 100mg/day for the remainder, I am also going to try and wean off of the test by steadily dropping the dose. I have heard both sides to that argument, so I want to try it for myself and see. I also don't think I am going to take the full time off, I will take about 2 and a half months off, then start my second cycle Aug 1, consisting of 

Test prop 100mg/day
Tren Ace 75mg/day
Masteron 50mg/day

If that wont put mass on, then nothing will.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## beatango2008

sounds good you'll be MR.O in no time lol
got any updated pics?

----------


## MartyMcFly

> I will call myself an even 200 lbs, so that means I put on 23 lbs. I think my gains have leveled out, which makes sense. I'm going to end the cycle here in another week or two, but in the mean time I am upping the var to 100mg/day for the remainder, I am also going to try and wean off of the test by steadily dropping the dose. I have heard both sides to that argument, so I want to try it for myself and see. I also don't think I am going to take the full time off, I will take about 2 and a half months off, then start my second cycle Aug 1, consisting of 
> 
> Test prop 100mg/day
> Tren Ace 75mg/day
> Masteron 50mg/day
> 
> If that wont put mass on, then nothing will.


I like that cycle. I am toying with putting masteron in my cycle too.

Also, how do you like that labs var and prop. I have his var already from my discontinued cycle and picked up some 25mg from someone else to run it at 75/day. Was thinking about another lab to get my prop in EO.

----------


## king6

> I like that cycle. I am toying with putting masteron in my cycle too.
> 
> Also, how do you like that labs var and prop. I have his var already from my discontinued cycle and picked up some 25mg from someone else to run it at 75/day. Was thinking about another lab to get my prop in EO.


I like the var and prop. My muscles are harder and more defined, and I am more vascular. The pumps are amazing, especially when I do arms. And as far as var goes, he is the cheapest around. I'm sure you can agree, I have not found anyone that sells var as cheap as he does, I can afford to run it in every cycle. The prop is good too, it is not suspended in EO, but it is totally painless, had fast strength gains with it also.

----------


## king6

I upped the dose of var to 100mg today, I think the 11th will be my last shot, then PCT. Then I will hit the second cycle in the summer.  :7up:

----------


## king6

Shoulders today, military press was not as strong. Stayed at 225, which is fine. BB shrugs went up to 405. When I was doing them some fat kid with 12 inch guns looked at me and asked "Are you serious?" I just looked at him and smiled, then shrugged 405 lbs 6 times. I guess I should have bet him money, I would have been doing him a favor, less money to buy ding dongs.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## king6

I dropped the prop back down to 50mg/day in hopes to wean off. I think my gains and weight gains have stopped, so this would be a good time to cycle off. I will stop on the 11th, or whenever I get my proviron . I am sitting around 200lbs or so, from a starting weight of about 177. Most people say that they overestimate what their cycle will do for them, which I think is true. I did put on some decent size, just not what I was expecting. But then again I did not know what to expect. I also have not been working out as much, couple of injuries that I am nursing. I admit that the diet was not as good as it could have been, but that is what the forst cycle is for. To learn the ropes, and correct your mistakes for the second cycle. The next cycle will be a powerfull mass biulder that I plan on running in the middle of July. I think I will stick to an 8 week cycle, I find that easier to train and eat for a shorter period of time, plus these are powerfull compounds.

8 weeks
Test Prop 75mg/day
Tren Ace 50mg/day
Masteron 50mg/day, or 75mg/day

This should be an excellent lean mass builder. What I like about tren, is it is a little more forgiving when it comes to the diet. Not to mention is is 5 times more anabolic than test. I think I should be ok to use tren in my second cycle, I was running the prop as high as 100mg/day with no sides, just increased sex drive.

As for PCT in this cycle, I will run Clomid  :Frown: , Nolva, Clen , and proviron.
Something like this.

Day 1- Clomid 300mg, then drop to 100mg from day 2 on to the start of week 2, then 50mg till the end of week 3
Nolva 40mg/day for weeks 1 and 2 then 20mg/day for weeks 3 and 4
Clen- 60mcg/day for 2 weeks.
Proviron- 50mg/day for entire PCT

I will probably do the same thing for the second cycle, except maybe drop the clomid and run HCG .

----------


## jamikehat

looks good king. Let me know how you like the proviron pct. Also, why are you running the clen at such a low dosage? Are you strictly taking it for cortisol control?

----------


## Schmidty

good log

----------


## king6

> looks good king. Let me know how you like the proviron pct. Also, why are you running the clen at such a low dosage? Are you strictly taking it for cortisol control?


Yes, I am only using it for its anti-catabolic properties. I have ran it at 120mcg/day before, and I don't like the fast heart rate.

----------


## king6

Well I decided that Saturday night was going to be my last shot. So Tuesday I will start my PCT, which will include Clomid  :Frown: , Nolva, and clen . I decided to leave the proviron out this time. PCT should look something like this.

Week 1- Nolva 40mg/day Clomid 300mg first day, then 100mg/day rest of week.

Week 2- Nolva 40mg Clomid 50mg

Week 3- Nolva 20mg Clomid 50mg

Week 4- Nolva 20mg.

Clen 60mcg week 1-2

Feel free comment, or make suggestions.

----------


## notorious_mem

23 lbs not too shabby...great job

----------


## Kristofer68ss

this is my 2 cents......

I would drop that initial clomid dose to 100mg ED the first 3 days, then dose at 50mg ED on out......300mg is ALOT in one day.

rest of pct looks good

i am going to run .25mg liquidex EOD weeks 1-3 pct also.

I am assuming this was a 12 week cycle......from the date of the post it appears that way.

GOOD job.

----------


## king6

> this is my 2 cents......
> 
> I would drop that initial clomid dose to 100mg ED the first 3 days, then dose at 50mg ED on out......300mg is ALOT in one day.
> 
> rest of pct looks good
> 
> i am going to run .25mg liquidex EOD weeks 1-3 pct also.
> 
> I am assuming this was a 12 week cycle......from the date of the post it appears that way.
> ...


I'm one week into PCT, I ran the Clomid at 300mg the first day, no problems with it, and so far so good.

----------


## dhriscerr

I Hate Clomid!!!! Stupid Acne

----------


## jamikehat

I can't even tell when I'm taking clomid...do that many people really have problems with it?

----------


## Primalinstinct

> I can't even tell when I'm taking clomid...do that many people really have problems with it?


It can mess with some people's emotions.

----------


## king6

I had emotional problems with it the first time around, but this time I am having no sides at all.

----------

